# malfunction in ratings



## eddy gupta (Nov 9, 2015)

The ratings are malfunction as my completed trip number has changed it was 208 completed trip yesterday with 147 rated trips and 120 5 stars but today it's changed to 206/142/116.......


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Same thing happened to me...I noticed it today. The number of my non-five star ratings increased and a number of my 5-star ratings were stolen. lol. Thankfully I had a screenshot of some of this. But there were even more 5-star ratings yesterday and didn't have a reason to take a screenshot. Woke up to find the inexplicable dip...even though it didn't change my overall rating...YET. An Ubering friend and I have been watching the ratings numbers and some things don't add up. I will be documenting the disappearances of any more 5-star ratings.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Where do you see these totals?


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Where do you see these totals?


The Ratings tab on the updated app.


----------



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

I see the same thing as well and im not sure what to say about it . Its seems uber tries its best to kill the morale of its drivers. This is why people who started out as good drivers take on a IDGAF attitude . Nothing you ever do for this company will ever be enough . Its hard and heartbreaking to get up and go to work knowing that nothing you do will ever be good enough .


----------

